# Surgery tomorrow...question



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

My surgery is scheduled for tomorrow. I have to be there at 5:45 a.m. and I am the first surgery of the day. I was told that the more extensive and complicated surgeries are first. My surgeon told me that due to the size of the goiters, my incision will be larger than most, which I do not really care about, but he also said my surgery would take longer than the average.

What is the "average" length of time for tt or pt? Being under the anesthetic is my major concern. Actually, NOT WAKING UP is my main concern. So the longer I have to be under, the more worried I am.

Also concerned about vertigo afterwards. I have told them already that I am very prone to motion sickness, and they have written it down and assured me they will take care of it. I will be telling the anesthesiologist about it tomorrow. But I am worried that the surgery position will mess with my balance afterward.

May be back with more questions. I have had a really crazy couple of weeks and haven't really given much thought to this whole process until now. Thanks to all of you for the prior posts and the great education you have given me!

Hugs,
Blue


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hang in there, right now is probably the most stressful time for you. I believe my last surgery was a just under 2 hours. It was pretty uneventful, they took a couple of lymph nodes as well as the remaining thyroid. I was very glad that they were thorough.

I was nervous too,asked a million questions on the day of the surgery and reminded them that I was prone to nausea. Ask the anesthesiologist lots of questions when he or she comes to see you before surgery.

I have a big-ish scar (6 inches) because they used my old one from 20 years ago, and I don't mind it one bit. It actually is not noticeable unless someone is really looking for it.

Best wishes to you, and ask your questions away here. There's lot of folks with similar experience.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

my surgery was 90 minutes.

My neck was very painful - it was the way they had my neck positioned and all my muscles tightened up. After several chiropractic and massages it worked itself out. Having a massage on the incision after a few weeks feels absolutely incredible and breaks any adhesion's.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had three large nodules (which I guess is sort of equivalent to a goiter?), three small ones, and a central neck dissection. I was told my thyroid was a "hot mess." 

My surgery lasted just under three hours. My incision is barely two inches.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

I had my p/t surgery June 27th, 4 days ago. I was so anxious about nausea and vomiting that I had a pre-op consult with an anesthesiologist and I told all of the nurses, the surgeon and my anesthesiologist the morning of. They put anti nausea drugs in iv and they stuck on a scopolamine patch behind my ear before surgery, which took place at 730 am. I was never nauseated. I have a 4 inch scar for a p/t. Feeling pretty good, just a little tired and neck is sore and numb. I only took the percocet for two days and then switched to extra strength Tylenol. My surgery took 2 hours. So far recovery has beenit less painful and traumatic than I had feared.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the info. I will be heading to the hospital in about thirty minutes. Getting anxious, but ready to just get it done. Hopefully it won't take too long. My hubby is working in Afghanistan and we were just trying to figure out what time he should call to check in me since we can't call him.

Hope to soon be posting that this is over.

Blue


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Still thinking of you today, Blue. Mine is scheduled for 7:30am, just ver two hours from now. Will be interesting to compare notes.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck to both of you. The feeling of relief when it is all over is such a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Good luck to both of you. The feeling of relief when it is all over is such a wonderful feeling.


Ditto that!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks to all of you for the info. I will be heading to the hospital in about thirty minutes. Getting anxious, but ready to just get it done. Hopefully it won't take too long. My hubby is working in Afghanistan and we were just trying to figure out what time he should call to check in me since we can't call him.
> 
> Hope to soon be posting that this is over.
> 
> Blue












Take care and think positive. You will be so so glad to have this over with!!

Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Best of luck to both of you! I was mostly coherent and talking about 4.5 hours after my 730am p/t surgery, although I would fall asleep mid-sentence because they had given me dilaudid for pain. If either of you are prone to constipation due to opioids--a common occurence--my intestines did not "wake up" until four days after surgery. I weaned myself off the Percocet two days after surgery because it can be very constipating. I also ate numerous small quantities of fresh fruits and vegetables to help get things going. I prefer to use food to help regulate my system rather than introducing more drugs.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, yes. Stay off narcotics if you can. Your gut will thank you later.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My surgeon gave me a prescription for Colace (stool softener), and it never became an issue. However, I will also say that I didn't take the narcotics because they made me vomit...so maybe there never would have been a constipation issue, anyway.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, that went well . . .going home soon . Doc doesn't think its malignant, so left the right side (crossing fingers he doesn't have to go back in. Been up and around for two hours, and antsy to go home. No pain AT ALL, but I'm probably doped up.

How are you feeling, Blue? Hope it went as well for you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad it went well! Rest up


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad it went well!


----------

